# Iformation of immigration during Ramzan



## gaurangt9 (Jul 13, 2010)

I would like to know that can i travel to Dubai on my employment visa during the period of Ramadan do the authorities allow immigration during this period.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No mate, the place is on total lock down, no one is allowed in or out of the country...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

gaurangt9 said:


> I would like to know that can i travel to Dubai on my employment visa during the period of Ramadan do the authorities allow immigration during this period.


Yes, you can travel to Dubai with your employment visa. Although working hours are reduced during Ramadan, nothing comes to a standstill.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> No mate, the place is on total lock down, no one is allowed in or out of the country...


Hahaha AC stop it!


----------

